# Warped butt...



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm finding myself working on one of the most frustrating rods I've ever owned. I have a RS SUR1267 that I picked up from the rod show a couple years back that. I built it, finished it, and the butt wrap finish came out nine kinds of hosed up. Usually my finish work is pretty good. The problem is the butt of this blank is flat out warped. Laying the bare blank against the table and rolling it until the ends are touching and the middle is off the table, there is like a 3/8"-1/2" bow in the butt. The problem is when the rod is sitting on the dryer, the finish sags and drags while turning because its warped. The end result is downright pitiful to look at. :redface:

Does anyone have any recommendations on how to combat this or should I just give it up and leave it without a butt wrap now that I'm rewrapping this thing?


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

I'd talk to Batson. They might give ya a new butt.


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

Try turning the rod by hand and stop the low spot on bottom longer, you might be able to take the bow out that way, then next coat should level things out.
Barry


----------

